# Woman swept away at Queen’s Bath



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2018)

Woman swept away at Queen’s Bath



> PRINCEVILLE — A 23-year-old California woman was swept offshore Wednesday while posing for a photograph at Queen’s Bath. The search for her body has so far been unsuccessful.
> 
> The woman — on vacation from Los Angeles with her boyfriend and two other friends — reportedly hiked down a dirt trail, past a gate with signs warning of dangerous surf, to the rocky outcropping sometime on Wednesday morning, according to U.S. Coast Guard officials who responded to the scene.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Woman swept away at Queen’s Bath


My heart breaks for her family and friends. So sad!

I've never been there myself (no particular reason) but my daughter has a picture of her floating in Queen's Bath. I was not happy when I saw it. She's an adventurous person though, so no surprise, but she is also very risk averse so I assume that the tide was out and there were no waves when she did it. But you just never know.

Have you seen this video? I makes me nervous every time I see it.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Going there in the winter is a terrible idea. I am sad to hear of her demise.

Katherine, thanks for sharing that video too. I have never seen it like that. Those guys were good swimmers and healthy enough to get out, but I was nervous just watching it. A good warning to all.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 6, 2018)

My heart and prayers go out to her loved ones.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for posting the news and video. That doesn’t even look like the Queen’s Bath I know but I have only been there in summer.


----------



## Chrispee (Dec 6, 2018)

klpca said:


> I've never been there myself (no particular reason) but my daughter has a picture of her floating in Queen's Bath. I was not happy when I saw it. She's an adventurous person though, so no surprise, but she is also very risk averse so I assume that the tide was out and there were no waves when she did it. But you just never know.



If your daughter wasn’t there in the winter I wouldn’t be concerned. During the summer it’s actually a very serene place for a dip.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> If your daughter wasn’t there in the winter I wouldn’t be concerned. During the summer it’s actually a very serene place for a dip.


September. 

I trust her judgement and I've stopped worrying too much. She's pretty careful but she's an avid rock climber and used to be into mountaineering. Those activities were outside of my comfort zone but I don't get an opinion.  She was an Outward Bound guide and also went to NOLS in Patagonia so I have learned that no news is good news, as you don't hear anything for weeks at a time. But I'll be happy when she outgrows this, if that ever happens!


----------



## Chrispee (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a 10 year old son, and your description of activities that older youth take part in is making me nervous.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> I have a 10 year old son, and your description of activities that older youth take part in is making me nervous.


Don't worry. Only one of my three turned out this way. Pro-tip: don't send him to rock climbing camp when he's 12. That appears to be where I made my initial mistake.


----------



## silentg (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like a natural wave pool, so sad the girl drowned.
More effort in the water than I would want to do.
I prefer lazy rivers.
Silentg


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 6, 2018)

So sad.  I've noticed in my travels recently that the youth are spending way more time posing for photographs than they are actually enjoying the experience.  My husband jokes, "If it's not on Social Media, it didn't happen."  They are completely unaware of their surroundings, including the eye-rolling of people around them watching as they primp and pose and pore over the images until they get exactly the right one.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 6, 2018)

This story is so sad. I hope the OP’s post will help other families and kids to be careful at this location. It seems like at the wrong time of the year. Queens Bath could be quite dangerous.


----------



## saabman (Dec 6, 2018)

>>Have you seen this video? I makes me nervous every time I see it.<<

Per comments from locals and others the video is not actually from Queen's Bath. They say it's down the beach a short ways. Anyway, the video is remarkable


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 6, 2018)

_..never turn your back to the ocean...._


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2018)

klpca said:


> Don't worry. Only one of my three turned out this way. Pro-tip: don't send him to rock climbing camp when he's 12. That appears to be where I made my initial mistake.


One of our kids has become a mountaineer/rock climber.  Totally acquired after he was an adult.  We figured it would last until he got into a relationship, when the personal stakes were higher.  

Silly us.  Not only does his girlfriend climb with him; she's introduced him to other activities that he refuses to tell us about.  

Though when I sent him the clip of the guy who did a solo free climb of El Capitan, he did respond that the guy was crazy and would almost certainly die of a fall someday.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2018)

saabman said:


> >>Have you seen this video? I makes me nervous every time I see it.<<
> 
> Per comments from locals and others the video is not actually from Queen's Bath. They say it's down the beach a short ways. Anyway, the video is remarkable


That is correct.  Queens Bath is an enclosed pool.

And when a large wave breaks over the rocks, a person can be carried over the ledge and out to sea.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 6, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One of our kids has become a mountaineer/rock climber.  Totally acquired after he was an adult.  We figured it would last until he got into a relationship, when the personal stakes were higher.
> 
> Silly us.  Not only does his girlfriend climb with him; she's introduced him to other activities that he refuses to tell us about.
> 
> Though when I sent him the clip of the guy who did a solo free climb of El Capitan, he did respond that the guy was crazy and would almost certainly die of a fall someday.


Yep I saw the Movie Free Solo. Great documentary. I agree (and the climber knows himself) that if he continues, he will die during one of these climbs.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One of our kids has become a mountaineer/rock climber.  Totally acquired after he was an adult.  We figured it would last until he got into a relationship, when the personal stakes were higher.
> 
> Silly us.  Not only does his girlfriend climb with him; she's introduced him to other activities that he refuses to tell us about.
> 
> Though when I sent him the clip of the guy who did a solo free climb of El Capitan, he did respond that the guy was crazy and would almost certainly die of a fall someday.


Yeah my daughter and her husband both climb. I really thought this was just a phase but apparently it's a lifestyle. They've even gotten my husband into climbing. 

But both of them agreed that Alex Honnold is a complete nut. My husband and I went to see the movie and imo he (Honnold) has to have a screw loose somewhere. It seems like he doesn't even care if he dies. Which is why he is willing to climb the way he does.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 6, 2018)

From 5th to 8th grade we lived in Canoga Park in the San Fernando Valley. We would regularly rides bikes to the hills and small Mountains north or out to Chatsworth and climb cliffs. No training. No safety. More than once we would get quite a ways up and hit a deadend. The climb clown was always much slower.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 7, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> From 5th to 8th grade we lived in Canoga Park in the San Fernando Valley. We would regularly rides bikes to the hills and small Mountains north or out to Chatsworth and climb cliffs. No training. No safety. More than once we would get quite a ways up and hit a deadend. *The climb clown was always much slower*.



...and it's really understandable why....... (sorry but I just could NOT resist!)


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _..never turn your back to the ocean...._


January 2017-a woman was taken by a rouge wave on Anini beach, of all places. We were walking the beach the next morning and heard the police interviewing a man who went in the water to attempt a rescue.
I have been to Queen’s bath twice, summer and winter. I will not return.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _..never turn your back to the ocean...._



This was drilled into my head at a very young age as I grew up spending every weekend at the Oregon Coast. Remembered it when I went to University in Hawaii (but then I was never much of a daredevil, even at that age).  I saw the North Shore go from flat to 30ft waves over the course of a few months.

It is still my mantra all these years later even though my time is now spent at the gentle Caribbean Sea.  Everyone laughs at me, but I don't care.  If you have never seen the ocean angry, you have no idea what power she has!


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sometimes in Hawaii I want to tell people that’s not a good idea but I know it’s pointless.  LAST Summer we were at a lookout point near SANDY beach area.  We watched a guy climb over the barrier and sit on the farthest point of a rock jetting out.  One slip and that was it.  I stood there thinking why do you have to be on the furthest edge. IT’S not going to make a difference in your picture.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 16, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Sometimes in Hawaii I want to tell people that’s not a good idea but I know it’s pointless.  LAST Summer we were at a lookout point near SANDY beach area.  We watched a guy climb over the barrier and sit on the farthest point of a rock jetting out.  One slip and that was it.  I stood there thinking why do you have to be on the furthest edge. IT’S not going to make a difference in your picture.


When we were on the big island there was a fellow standing on a lava arch above the pounding ocean surf.  Looked scary.  So I took a picture of him and using an editing tool added text "Me !" and an arrow pointing to him.  Then I posted on my facebook page.  The picture was taken far enough away that no one will ever know that it wasn't me.  I have also done that with pictures of people doing other dangerous things.  ha ha...  ;-)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 16, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> When we were on the big island there was a fellow standing on a lava arch above the pounding ocean surf.  Looked scary.  So I took a picture of him and using an editing tool added text "Me !" and an arrow pointing to him.  Then I posted on my facebook page.  The picture was taken far enough away that no one will ever know that it wasn't me.  I have also done that with pictures of people doing other dangerous things.  ha ha...  ;-)



You did write those FB pictures are of idiots risking their lives to do those stunts?


----------

